# What makes him so good?



## elementgs (Nov 24, 2015)

Why is Bryan's work so popular?

Bryan Daugherty (bdorts) Photos - 500px

Don't get me wrong, I'm not attempting to criticize his work but I would like to understand what it is about his work that people like so much...?

Is that photographic technique, or heavy post processing?

I just don't understand what makes people drool over his work.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 24, 2015)

He uses an unnaturally high vantage point in almost every.single.photo. That's the thing that stands out the most to me: the camera seems unnaturally elevated in every image, which makes it seem as if we, the viewers, are there, and looking down on the scenes, which gives a sort of feeling of superiority, as if we have climbed up to the overlooks ourselves, or scaled the peaks ourselves, etc.. He hammers pretty hard on the outdoor adventure image; I live in the same area as he does, and there's a pretty large contingent of adrenaline-seekers around here, people who just loooooove hiking, mountain climbing, orienteering, and getting out into the wilds, and his photos embrace that spirit to a high degree.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 24, 2015)

Three things:
1) Helicopter
2)location
3)social media


----------



## jsecordphoto (Nov 24, 2015)

not a fan of his processing at all.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 24, 2015)

I agree with Derrel.
I actually do not find his images all that great.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 24, 2015)

dxqcanada said:
			
		

> I agree with Derrel.
> I actually do not find his images all that great.



Just wanna make it clear...I don't _dislike_ his images...he has a niche...he fills it well. I hope it didn't sound like I do not like his style or his photos. I'm ambivalent about them...I can take them or leave them...I'm not really interested in nature or adventure photography or mountaineering or adrenaline-seeking,etc..


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 24, 2015)

Go on Instagram, and you'll find a million others with similar processing and style with a HUGE following. That hipster/folk-vibe look is all the rage right now, particularly on insta. He melds with it, has a clean feed that presents well (they all have the same processing and feel), and that's important too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 24, 2015)

Well, all I can say is his stuff is in focus

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 24, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> Go on Instagram, and you'll find a million others with similar processing and style with a HUGE following. That hipster/folk-vibe look is all the rage right now, particularly on insta. He melds with it, has a clean feed that presents well (they all have the same processing and feel), and that's important too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which is why I'm not on Instagram.


----------



## DB_Cro (Nov 25, 2015)

elementgs said:


> Why is Bryan's work so popular?
> 
> Bryan Daugherty (bdorts) Photos - 500px
> 
> ...



You have to impress the general public/non-photographers and you're in.
I don't think the images are that great at all, but I understand why other people would be drawn to them.


----------



## photoboy2005 (Nov 25, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Well, all I can say is his stuff is in focus
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


It's hard to miss focus at infinity 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DB_Cro (Nov 25, 2015)

photoboy2005 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Well, all I can say is his stuff is in focus
> ...



inb4 a Nikon D7000 owner chimes in.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 25, 2015)

DB_Cro said:


> You have to impress the general public/non-photographers and you're in.
> I don't think the images are that great at all, but I understand why other people would be drawn to them.



I'm not trying to tick anyone off here but isn't this the audience that you would want to impress most? It seems to me that they should be the target market and are more likely to purchase your/his stuff.

Sure it is nice to get praise and have photographers to like and appreciate your work. But that is not where the money is. (Sorry but it's not)


----------



## DB_Cro (Nov 25, 2015)

I think you misread my post.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 25, 2015)

@DB_Cro - I see what you are saying. My mini-rant really wasn't intended two conflict what you are saying.

It just seems sometimes photographers are a "tough crowd". I don't know if it is a jealousy thing or what.


----------



## photoboy2005 (Nov 25, 2015)

DB_Cro said:


> photoboy2005 said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


D7000 have focusing problems? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 25, 2015)

I was being cute, making fun of myself. I call my camera "Shaky"

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## photoboy2005 (Nov 25, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> I was being cute, making fun of myself. I call my camera "Shaky"
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You know, they make these things called tripods. They are really handy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## elementgs (Nov 25, 2015)

ronlane said:


> I'm not trying to tick anyone off here but isn't this the audience that you would want to impress most? It seems to me that they should be the target market and are more likely to purchase your/his stuff.



This, right here, is what I'm accepting as the truth. It's why I posted his work in the first place.

I've been kicking this question around for a while now. Do we really need to impress each other, and follow the "rules", or do we simply need to produce art and make an audience that we favor happy?

He's got the editor tag on 500px and has a huge following. I don't know what else more I would want. That's it. I want to know that my photography is making a difference somewhere, to someone.

I'm just confused at all of this because I've spent the past 4 years working towards producing photos with the end goal of making the shots absolutely flawless only to see this **** appear on all the #1 lists. I mean, look at the views he has for his work on 500px.... 40,000 views.

I personally *don't* like his work. I'm not saying it's bad, I just don't like it.

I see it as quick and sloppy. Most of them look like they are scanned photos taken with a polaroid camera. To me, there is no appeal at all. The way I see it is I have 35,000 reject photos that look better than most of his work at the same locations and yet he's the one winning the awards...

It's so confusing to me how someone goes from where I am, to where he is. How did he amass such a huge following?

So frustrating and confusing.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 25, 2015)

WHY (in the Hell!?!?) is Selena Gomez a signed recording artist? WHY was Demi Lovato even allowed on the same stage as Alanis Morisette at the AMA's? WHY is Dancing With The Stars ending a 21-year run? WHY is Kraft Individually Wrapped Singles the number-one selling cheese "product" in the USA, by unit sales? WHY was McDonald's the #1 fast food restaurant for so many years? WHY was Coca~Cola the most-valuable world-wide brand for so, so many years?


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 25, 2015)

Why do the Lions continue to sell out every game when they never have won anything in my lifetime? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tecboy (Nov 25, 2015)

Olivia Bee is making a lot of money, but I don't like her photographs.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 25, 2015)

elementgs said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not trying to tick anyone off here but isn't this the audience that you would want to impress most? It seems to me that they should be the target market and are more likely to purchase your/his stuff.
> ...


What's more important to you, producing work you're happy with, or trying to make images that will inspire random strangers to click a button on a website?  
If what you want is a "huge following" be ready to dedicate some serious time to social media.  It's not about the quality of your work, it's about your level of engagement.  You need to be willing to put in the time to follow, like and comment on other people as if you were getting paid to do it.  It's a lot of work, just to be "popular" online.   I routinely encounter guys who use "bots" to troll websites liking and following just about everyone.  Just in the hopes that those people will come to their site and like/follow their work.  

I know of a couple of world class commercial shooters whose work is amazing.   Guys getting paid serious money to create ad images for high end luxury companies.  Meanwhile they were unable to get any traction whatsoever in social media.  Why?  Because they didn't have the time to dedicate to it.  They were too busy making real money with their images.     Where do you want to commit your time?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 25, 2015)

I have put a lot of thought into time investment and payoff when it comes to sites like 500px.  What it comes down to on any of those sites is consistent work in a style that is pleasing and relentless, effective, self promotion in the right places (what flies on 500px is not necessarily the same as what flies on 1x or Viewbug or....).  You can't put up a picture here and there and expect the masses to come to you, it just simply won't happen, you need a large group of followers that will like/fav your image right to the top of the list without relying on anyone new to get you there.  This is no easy feat, you have to be active and like other people's stuff for a long time, trade likes, promote your work elsewhere, engage your audience and build that base of followers, it is not so much about the work you present as it is about how you sell yourself and what amount of work you want to put into it.  
Ultimately it all depends on your goals, if your goal is to sell your work those sites aren't really your audience, they are full of other photographers for the most part, as Ron said, they aren't going to buy your stuff.  I participated on a few sites, 500px included for quite a while until I realized how much time I was spending with little to no payoff other than a whole bunch of likes.  It is a big time investment so be sure what you get out of it is worth what you have to put in.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Nov 25, 2015)

I paid for my new car with likes I got on 500px


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 25, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> I paid for my new car with likes I got on 500px


Was it a Likkity Split convertible?


----------



## tecboy (Nov 25, 2015)

Looks like he is pro-photographer.  Bryan Daugherty | Portland Lifestyle & Commercial Photographer


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 25, 2015)

tecboy said:


> Looks like he is pro-photographer.  Bryan Daugherty | Portland Lifestyle & Commercial Photographer


The question is, was he a pro first who got big on social media, or did he get big on social media and the companies followed (paying social media stars for product placement is quite common these days)?


----------



## tecboy (Nov 25, 2015)

Scatterbrained said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like he is pro-photographer.  Bryan Daugherty | Portland Lifestyle & Commercial Photographer
> ...



I don't get your point. 

It is like comparing canon/Nikon vs. Sony/Pentax.  You think photographs are not that great, but only attract certain amount of viewers to appreciate.  For example, Olivia Bee's photos looks like a bunch of cell phone pictures, however, her photos must have appealed many teenagers.  When you get certain crowd to like your photos, nobody cares how good you are.  Beside, my photography teacher uses Sony, and she stood by it.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 25, 2015)

Philosophical question:  would you rather have wildly popular but technically flawed photos that you don't love, OR technically brilliant photos that true artists love but the general public doesn't 'get'.

Me?  I'd love both.

Or either.


----------



## elementgs (Nov 25, 2015)

I want to make money selling the art I love to produce.

I think it's a reasonable dream.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 25, 2015)

tecboy said:


> ...
> 
> I don't get your point.
> .............


I can see that you don't. 

When I look at his website I don't see the kind of images you'd expect to see from someone who claims to be a working commercial photographer.   I see zero studio work, and nothing with any sort of artificial lighting.  His portrait work is the typical "shots of my friends for instagram" type of images that you see all the time.   I see nothing in his portrait portfolio that tells me anyone has actually paid him to take their portrait.   

This guy looks like his style was developed completely on Instagram.   The point being that it's a totally different approach to becoming a working photographer.   As I mentioned (maybe you missed it), companies will pay popular people for product placement.  The budgets are usually pennies on the dollar relative to the traditional advertising approaches, but it gets their product or location in front of a decent sized audience for not too much money, while helping these social media mavens work their way up.   As I mentioned to the O.P., getting popular on social media takes a lot of time and dedication, but not necessarily in the sense of "honing your craft" so much as working to pimp yourself across a variety of platforms.    Once there however, there is the possibility for a decent revenue.


----------



## tecboy (Nov 25, 2015)

Social media or not.  The style and idea that can draws people to like this kind of photography.  People who like Star Wars actually hate Star Trek, and people who like Star Trek actually hate Star Wars.   There are pc people hate Apple, and there are Apple people hate pc.  Some clients are not looking for rich, supersharped, and clean photographs with artificial lighting.  Some clients are looking for natural looking and certain style of photography for people can relate to.  That is how photographers make money.  They just evoke people's interest.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 25, 2015)

tecboy said:


> Social media or not.  The style and idea that can draws people to like this kind of photography.  People who like Star Wars actually hate Star Trek, and people who like Star Trek actually hate Star Wars.   There are pc people hate Apple, and there are Apple people hate pc.  Some clients are not looking for rich, supersharped, and clean photographs with artificial lighting.  Some clients are looking for natural looking and certain style of photography for people can relate to.  That is how photographers make money.  They just evoke people's interest.


Very true, and all valid, but having looked at his 'site, his work doesn't seem to match up to the very impressive client list he's claiming.  In addition to Scatter's point about the portrait work, there's a consistent theme running through his portfolio which, IMO is a bit of a tip off that someone is NOT a working pro, and that's repetition.  In the portrait gallery, he has several people in there numerous times, and in the commercial work, he uses the same cell 'phone for a number of different images.  I'm not putting down his work, but I think his professionalism is more in the social media discipline than the photographic.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 25, 2015)

Marketing. "period"


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 26, 2015)

I like his work.  It's very consistent.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 26, 2015)

BTW, does thread title make anyone else think of Pinball Wizard?

Never mind- you know you're getting older when 45 year old songs pop into your head...


----------



## Derrel (Nov 26, 2015)

Scatterbrained said:
			
		

> When I look at his website I don't see the kind of images you'd expect to see from someone who claims to be a working commercial photographer.   I see zero studio work, and nothing with any sort of artificial lighting.  His portrait work is the typical "shots of my friends for instagram" type of images that you see all the time.   I see nothing in his portrait portfolio that tells me anyone has actually paid him to take their portrait.
> 
> This guy looks like his style was developed completely on Instagram.   The point being that it's a totally different approach to becoming a working photographer.   As I mentioned (maybe you missed it), companies will pay popular people for product placement.  The budgets are usually pennies on the dollar relative to the traditional advertising approaches, but it gets their product or location in front of a decent sized audience for not too much money, while helping these social media mavens work their way up.   As I mentioned to the O.P., getting popular on social media takes a lot of time and dedication, but not necessarily in the sense of "honing your craft" so much as working to pimp yourself across a variety of platforms.    Once there however, there is the possibility for a decent revenue.



I tend to agree with this line of thinking.


----------



## WayneF (Nov 29, 2015)

elementgs said:


> Is that photographic technique, or heavy post processing?



A big part of it is "being there".   The aircraft surely helps.


----------



## limr (Nov 29, 2015)

Peeb said:


> BTW, does thread title make anyone else think of Pinball Wizard?
> 
> Never mind- you know you're getting older when 45 year old songs pop into your head...



Oh my god, TOTALLY! Every single time I see this thread, I sing the title in my head. I didn't even realize I was doing it until you mentioned it


----------



## Malavok (Dec 1, 2015)

I agree; I don't think his compositions are very creative (some are but most aren't) and the post-processing is too "hipster-Instagram-ish".

However, photography is just way too subjective. I see this subjectivity everywhere -- on social media, in photo contests, even when sharing my own pictures with family/friends (both pros and non-photographers). There will always be people who hate a photographer's style and people who love it. 

I despise overly processed 'fake' looking photos because I think they defeat the purpose of capturing and sharing experiences and the beauty of the world but some people _love_ that style. Some people like gaudy HDR, for example. I shoot nature to help people feel what I felt when I was there but some people shoot to make fantastical artistic pieces that are not grounded in reality; they are just different methods/styles.


----------



## nerwin (Dec 3, 2015)

Is 500px always this slow loading images?


----------



## chuasam (Dec 3, 2015)

his photos are cool. but my advice is not to take photos to get likes and popularity. Take photos for yourself.


----------



## killerseaguls (Dec 3, 2015)

This is like asking why people eat at McDonald's knowing it's terrible for you... Cause they f***ing like it lol.  But, for real, ew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (Dec 4, 2015)

chuasam said:


> his photos are cool. but my advice is not to take photos to get likes and popularity. Take photos for yourself.


But what if 'myself' WANTS likes and popularity?  

Seriously tho, if you sell your photos, you'd best understand what is popular, shouldn't you?  

He seems shrewd to me.  I have no problem with his business model.


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 5, 2015)

IMHO, social media is a great for marketing and exposure, but it, along with cartoonish post processing fad, has diluted the photography market to the point that "photography" is barely even definable. But we could debate that point for a thousand pages.......

Regarding this guys photography, let us look at what we know. We know he is engaging in some heavy post processing. Just look at the milky way photos. Print one of those on a 20x30 and it would look like crap.

Also, take a look at this photo.

Photo by Bryan Daugherty - Photo 118478745 - 500px

Shot at f22 with no ND filter. Based on that alone we know that the guy is either a serious technical noob, or he just doesn't give a damn about quality.


----------



## paigew (Dec 5, 2015)

I like his stuff. I think it's really good honestly


----------



## nerwin (Dec 5, 2015)

I think people are being a bit harsh. The guy found his style and he likes it and I completely respect that.


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 5, 2015)

I agree with you that he has found his style, but in pointing out the technical flaws, we are being honest and accurate. It could be that he is a top notch photographer and incorporates the vintage rough look on purpose.


----------



## paigew (Dec 5, 2015)

JTPhotography said:


> I agree with you that he has found his style, but in pointing out the technical flaws, we are being honest and accurate. It could be that he is a top notch photographer and incorporates the vintage rough look on purpose.


And that is why I rarely post on the forum anymore. People here have he hardest time accepting art and differences in style. They pick apart a great photo to shreds. And praise boring safe ones.


----------



## nerwin (Dec 5, 2015)

JTPhotography said:


> I agree with you that he has found his style, but in pointing out the technical flaws, we are being honest and accurate. It could be that he is a top notch photographer and incorporates the vintage rough look on purpose.



I think making his photos look vintage is what he's aiming to do. Trust me, I understand the argument when it comes to adding post grain to your clean digital files. 

He's the photographer and he has every right to edit the photos the way he wants to. No one has to like them, but him.


----------



## paigew (Dec 5, 2015)

I sometimes add grain to my images. Depending on the mood I want to set


----------



## Peeb (Dec 5, 2015)

JTPhotography said:


> I agree with you that he has found his style, but in pointing out the technical flaws, we are being honest and accurate. It could be that he is a top notch photographer and incorporates the vintage rough look on purpose.


Perhaps we define 'technical flaw' differently.

If he does it on purpose, and a significant segment of his potential customers love it, I would call it a choice with which you do not concur- it is not a flaw of any kind, IMO.

Many here define 'technical flaw' as that which does not comport with what we have been taught, and which we  do not care for.  We are dealing with a subjective art here, folks.

I'm not saying that JTPhotography is that guy, but to those who are- get over yourselves!  If a colleague is making good bank hawking the 'flavor of the month', bully for him.


----------



## nerwin (Dec 5, 2015)

paigew said:


> I sometimes add grain to my images. Depending on the mood I want to set



As do I, but it really depends on the photo. I edit all my photos independently. The problem I do find with his images is that they kind of feel all the same, almost repetitive in a way and that's because they are all processed the same.

Again, that's his style and I respect that. But I got bored.


----------



## duehew (Dec 5, 2015)

My 2 cents worth is "To each their own"! I like automobiles and photograph them a lot. The cars I like might not be liked by others but at least the one they have are being enjoyed and driven by them. One example is the car my wife and I have we enjoy driving and showing it. There was a fellow last year that got very upset because we won a trophy at a couple shows with our car. It is a replica but there was no class for us to enter but Foreign and that is what we won in. I guess he purchased his Isetta just to win trophies and not have FUN with and enjoy. I say what ever a person enjoys, DO IT. It does not matter what it is and it looks like this person is really enjoying taking his photographs so who am I to judge his technique or interest. I did enjoy looking at them. Whenever I see something I like and am able to, I will take a photo of it so I can look at it later and share it. I think that is what Photography is all about. IMO.


----------



## limr (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, if I'm going to be perfectly honest, I have to say that his pictures look a lot like the kind of picture that is commonly voted for POTM around here, so it kind of surprised me to see so much criticism of his work.


----------



## tecboy (Dec 6, 2015)

I wonder what is Bryan's reaction once he read this thread.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 6, 2015)

tecboy said:


> I wonder what is Bryan's reaction once he read this thread.


Sign up, and start learning... [emoji6] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmne (Dec 14, 2015)

He knows his audience, he knows how to create a story, and all of his images align to that. My guess would be that his lifestyle helps him understand the audience very well which helps him set up shots that would appeal to them.

It also happens to be trendy so I'm sure that helps get people that might not directly relate as well.


----------



## benp2k6 (Dec 22, 2015)

back to OP, he gets the following he has by interacting with the community in a manner that yields the following.  Being "popular" online like others have said takes alot of time and dedication.  He did it, and has a big following.  

There are a lot of haters out there and I really hope it is not jealousy that is the root of the hate.  That is terribly sad.


----------



## goob4114 (Dec 22, 2015)

What's with all the hating?  It's just embarrassing.  If the photographer didn't like what he was doing, he probably wouldn't do it.  The fact that YOU don't like it could not be any more irrelevant.  Making a point to let the world know that YOU don't like it as if YOUR opinion is preferred or somehow superior over someone else in an artistic field where preferences are INHERENTLY different is just childish - and ironic.  It's art.  If everyone's preferences were the same, art would be very boring.

As for the OP's original question, I don't know.  Nobody does because it's not something you are supposed to be able to answer.  You either like it or you don't.  Apparently, a lot of people do.  Why?  Because it speaks to them in some way.  Ultimately, it's none of your business why - I don't mean that in an arrogant way.  I look at a picture, and I like it because it speaks to me in a personal way.  I don't need to justify it to you.  Nobody does.  I will say - I wish my pictures looked that good.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 22, 2015)

goob4114 said:


> What's with all the hating?  It's just embarrassing.  If the photographer didn't like what he was doing, he probably wouldn't do it.  The fact that YOU don't like it could not be any more irrelevant.  Making a point to let the world know that YOU don't like it as if YOUR opinion is preferred or somehow superior over someone else in an artistic field where preferences are INHERENTLY different is just childish - and ironic.  It's art.  If everyone's preferences were the same, art would be very boring.
> 
> As for the OP's original question, I don't know.  Nobody does because it's not something you are supposed to be able to answer.  You either like it or you don't.  Apparently, a lot of people do.  Why?  Because it speaks to them in some way.  Ultimately, it's none of your business why - I don't mean that in an arrogant way.  I look at a picture, and I like it because it speaks to me in a personal way.  I don't need to justify it to you.  Nobody does.  I will say - I wish my pictures looked that good.



Haters gonna hate.  He shoots what he loves, and share it with people that value it.  Apparently, 185,000 people on Instagram like his work enough.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 1, 2016)

I think there are some nice images there, would I hang one on my wall, no, but others will. It comes down to personal taste. I like that he is playing with different angles, some work, others don't. Some look like he stopped the car got out and banged off a few tourist frames, others look like they were well planned out and took time.  It all ends up looking the the same as many other's I've seen.  But then lots of people say the same about my images.


----------



## fotodoug (Jan 19, 2016)

Goob4114 couldn't be more right.  Why does it make you feel better to tear down someone?...does that make your pics better?


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 19, 2016)

chuasam said:


> ...but my advice is not to take photos to get likes and popularity. Take photos for yourself.



For some people getting likes and popularity are why they take the photos which is done for 'yourself'.  One in the same.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 19, 2016)

Peeb said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > his photos are cool. but my advice is not to take photos to get likes and popularity. Take photos for yourself.
> ...


Ooopsie.  Did not complete reading the thread before I commented similarly.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 19, 2016)

I really haven't seen much if anything here I consider hate.  Rather several that state his work is not particularly a style they like.
Is not okay to do that?


----------



## fotodoug (Jan 19, 2016)

elementgs said:


> The way I see it is I have 35,000 reject photos that look better than most of his work at the same locations and yet he's the one winning the awards...



I worked hard, I had good images, I had a successful studio, but that damned Richard Avedon....


----------



## elementgs (Jan 23, 2016)

So it's been a while since I created this thread and in that time, I did my own little experiment.

I went through and selected one of my "reject" photos and applied a hipsterish filter to it and posted it to Reddit.

I'd say the results speak for themselves. It's kinda sad really because I don't really like the photo at all but that one photo yielded more views in less than 24 hours (it crossed 1 million in 24 hours) than my entire portfolio did all of last year.

So there is definitely something to be said about the style of his work being popular with the current denizens of the Internet.

I hate this photo btw.. lol.. look, even the horizon is slightly tilted.. it has so many flaws I want to delete it and yet, front page of Reddit/All, 5000 upvotes and 1 million views. Kinda says a lot.


----------



## fotodoug (Jan 24, 2016)

Let me understand this...you hate your own work?  When you apply "hipsterish" filters to your photo, people love it!  It seems that you have a bad case of ENVY for someone whose work you don't even like!  If you spent half as much time promoting your work as you do shouting "LOOK AT ME, LOOK AT ME....I'M GOOD TOO!!!", maybe you'd get somewhere.  There will always be people better, and worse than you, in all things....stop whining.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 24, 2016)

BTW, if there is a 'hipsterish' filter available which would transform my images from ignored to 1 million views overnight....

what, again, was the name of said filter if I may inquire?  

I'll take three.


----------



## paigew (Jan 24, 2016)

What do you hate about that photo. That seems to be a pretty silly experiment. It's a nice photo of a sunny beach. Actually a gorgeous beach that any one could appreciate.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 24, 2016)

Kinda says Reddit is ridiculous?? lol I don't put much online or use those type sites but it seems like people like 'everything' that crosses their visual path...  So what? How many fads and trends have we had that are all the rage and then are done and over with in no time? plenty.

I'd do your own thing instead of what you think 'everybody' will like. Popular isn't necessarily good. I guess I'd rather it be good and get positive feedback from people whose opinions matter, that I'd value. What photographers' work has stood the test of time and is still considered good long after they're gone? I doubt much of the fake looking instagrammy photos will be around long or be particularly valued or considered all that good years from now.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 24, 2016)

And I forgot what this guy's stuff was, it isn't that impressive. The scenery is, the space needle in the clouds is kind of cool. And that's probably it - the novelty of it, where I live there's no sweeping vistas of scenery, so people might like the thing more than the quality of the picture of it. A spectacular snow covered mountain peak etc. might be impressive even in a crappy photo.

(And he's got these on 500px and probably didn't read the terms so by now they've all probably been stolen anyway! lol well it's funny but it's not.)

Looked at his site and it's way too slow to load so I gave up. He may be good enough to get clients etc. but I don't find what was posted on 500px to be all that great, guess some people like it. He may have built up a reputation regionally and marketed himself and had success with it.


----------



## mcap1972 (Jan 24, 2016)

For me the pictures look interesting. Good simple composition.


----------

